# Another Mixed Haul (Givenchy, Inglot, Bobbi Brown, Shu Uemura)



## TheClara (Apr 15, 2011)

Some new stuff again =)



*Inglot *Eyeshadows: * AMC Shine 17* (green),* AMC Shine 47* (gray-blue),* Pearl 444* (brown-gray),* AMC Shine 06* (golden-beige with some olive) and *Pearl 407* (golden peach-orange. A bit similar to MAC Paradisco, but a brighter color.) 



*Bobbi Brown Corrector* in *Light Bisque*. Hope that one will help me get rid of my horrible dark cirkles.. And *Shu Uemura Glow On *(blush) in* M Pink 31.*

*

*
  	I have a slight obsession with *Givechy* makeup at the momet. So far I loved all the products from that line that I've bought, and now I wanted to try some more of their stuff:* Mister Mat primer, Rouge Interdit Shine 02 Nude Shine *and* Gloss Interdit 06 Lilac Confession ....*


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice! I love the eye shadow colours and that is the same BB corrector that I use. It works pretty well.  Pretty spring pinks!  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 15, 2011)

love the eyeshadows! and I have the BB corrector too (well three I guess including Debs).. it works pretty decent. 

  	enjoy creating new looks!


----------



## TheClara (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you! It seems indeed like the corrector is working pretty well for me! A good buy =)


----------

